# Windows 10 - Bluescreen durch netio.sys



## teachmeluv (3. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe sporadisch einen Bluescreen, die Fehlermeldung meldet ein Problem mit der "netio.sys". 

Das Thema habe ich natürlich bereits mit Google recherchiert, allerdings kann ich da keine 100 % Hilfe finden, vielleicht gibt es ja hier jemanden.


Als Fehlerquellen/Lösungen werden so viele Dinge genannt:

- aktuelle Treiber (habe ich)
- Registry-Einträge defekt (welche?)
- PC auf Schadsoftware prüfen (Habe Windows Defender laufen)
- Systemwiederherstellung zum letzten Punkt vor Auftreten des Fehlers (nein)
- Windows-Updates installieren (passiert automatisch)
- CHKDSK ausführen (gemacht, keine Fehler)
- RAM-Test ausführen (gemacht, mit Memtest86 sowie Windows-interner Prüfung, kein Fehler)

Am häufigsten lese ich aber etwas von Problemen respektive Aktualität von Netzwerk-Treibern. Ich habe ein Asus Maximus VII Ranger und den LAN-Treiber vom Hersteller genommen (Asus), welcher auf der Seite zu bekommen ist. Könnte dass das Problem sein? Soll ich lieber den offiziellen von Intel nehmen?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## simpel1970 (3. März 2017)

Probleme mit der netio.sys können regelmäßig durch Treiberprobleme (LAN Treiber) hervorgerufen werden.
Wenn du den "aktuellsten" für dein Board von der Asus Seite heruntergeladen hast, wäre das schon mal ein Ansatz. Die Treiber dort werden meist nicht aktuell gehalten. Der dort verfügbare Intel LAN Treiber ist von August 2015.
Die aktuellste Treiberversion für dein Intel I218V LAN Controller dürfte auf der Intel Seite wesentlich neuer sein. 

Kurz gesagt...ja, installiere den aktuellsten von Intel.

Unabhängig davon kannst du gerne auch die Minidumps hier hochladen, die zum Bluescreen angelegt werden. Aus der Minidump kann man (meist) herauslesen, ob die Abstürze tatsächlich vom LAN Treiber hervorgerufen werden.


----------



## teachmeluv (3. März 2017)

Alles klar, danke dir. Ich hatte den Treiber von Asus auch nur genommen, weil da irgendwelche hersteller-spezifischen Features bei waren. 

Da ich heute eh eine interne W-LAN Lösung einbauen werde, kann ich den Treiber auch beruhigt auf die offizielle Version von Intel rauf stufen und werde aber primär den neuen Adapter verwenden.


----------

